# 2.0t FSI MAP Sensor Location (Pics)



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

I had to replace my MAP sensor yesterday and it took about 20 minutes to find out where this sucker is. Tried looking online, but there were no pictures anywhere...

Hopefully this helps out someone:

View from top

















Underneath the car


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info! People usually come here looking for answers as opposed to just volunteering helpful information.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

majic said:


> Thanks for the info! People usually come here looking for answers as opposed to just volunteering helpful information.


I *want* to contribute with a DIY/How-to every time I do something on the car, but half the way through job I remember that I have forgotten to take pictures and document steps. :laugh:


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

Why did you have to replace it?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MightyDSM said:


> I *want* to contribute with a DIY/How-to every time I do something on the car, but half the way through job I remember that I have forgotten to take pictures and document steps. :laugh:


Well done. For anyone else who is wondering it is found in the pipe
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...e/2.0TurboFSI/Repair/1K0-145-770-P/1778/39066


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks! I'm going out to replace mine in a few minutes. Have P0106 and P0237 codes. The suckers are hard to find retail. Got mine from Rock Auto for $55.


----------

